# Oh snap....it's ON.



## Highway Star (Dec 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> All right. That's taking things too far. As leader of the CLITS, we officially challenge you to a ski-off at the beloved Sundown. I'll cover your lift ticket and I'm sure 2knees would put you up for the night. Travel expenses are your responsibility. Man up Highway Gnar.



Name the day.  Has to be a weekend or holiday.  Over Chistmas holiday week is good.  I will come down for the day.

BRING IT ON!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't wait to see the video..


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2008)

You really should head down for the bump contest.....put all the CLITS in their place ya know


----------



## WJenness (Dec 15, 2008)

Will there be mandatory GS turns?

$5 on the CLITS.

-w


----------



## JD (Dec 15, 2008)

Is it just bumps or is there gonna be aerials and ski ballet too?  If there's ballet, I got $5 on Highway Gnar.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2008)

Highway Gnar..priceless..isn't he the tool who brags about his Corvette on KZone..


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2008)

Will you stand them up again?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Creakyknees (Dec 15, 2008)

What is CLITS?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2008)

CreekyKnees said:


> What is CLITS?



I believe it stands for Connecticut Legit Intense Terrain Seekers.  It is a backhanded slap from highpeaksdrifter to a group of us CT skiers.  Apparently he is grumpy and doesn't like the fact that we have a great time skiing 600' feet of vert and shooting movies in the bumps.  We call him an ANUS.  Not sure what it sands for though...


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 15, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Name the day.  Has to be a weekend or holiday.  Over Chistmas holiday week is good.  I will come down for the day.
> 
> BRING IT ON!!!!!!



skiing with highway star ohh man my christmas wish may just come true, i cant wait


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't wait to see the video..


Want to head up and watch?  I'll drive:flame::uzi:


----------



## Geoff (Dec 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Highway Gnar..priceless..isn't he the tool who brags about his Corvette on KZone..



No, that would be Shortski.   ...and it's Corvette*s*.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> We call him an ANUS.  Not sure what it sands for though...



*A*dirondack *N*asty *U*ber *S*kiers


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> *A*dirondack *N*asty *U*ber *S*kiers



thanks zz top. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> thanks zz top. :lol:



I aim to please.

BTW, I still have a long way to go..


----------



## andyzee (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ladies and Gentlemen, boys and girls, children of all ages. Step right to the greatest non event of all time!*


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, boys and girls, children of all ages. Step right to the greatest non event of all time!




what if i really push to make it happen?  i'll do this right.   highwaystar is like a celebrity.  i need to deal with his agent.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Name the day.  Has to be a weekend or holiday.  Over Chistmas holiday week is good.  I will come down for the day.
> 
> BRING IT ON!!!!!!



Your choice:

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=339

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=353

Both are on a weekend. Which one will it be?


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I aim to please.
> 
> BTW, I still have a long way to go..


:roll: Please, no.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Your choice:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=339
> 
> ...



That's not a ski-off, that's a bump competition.....learn the difference.

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22057&hilit=ski+off+rules



> *SKI-OFF Rules:*
> 
> - A ski-off is very similar to a game of H-O-R-S-E
> 
> ...



Try again.


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2008)

Why don't you guys just whip it out with your rulers in hand and end this? :roll:

Boys..... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

i bet you have those rules laminated on a little wallet card.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> i bet you have those rules laminated on a little wallet card.


 
mine's a 2 foot tatoo, and it's metric! :-D


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

has there actually ever been a ski-off?  has anyone taken you up on this scintillating offer


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 16, 2008)

... or until someone is injured. LMAO ...

looks like this thing is never gonna happen. greg wants a by-the-book bump competition and hs wants a no-holds-barred ski until you drop chinese downhill.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

a no holds barred chinese downhill at sundown.  thats not gonna raise the heart rate too much.


HS, here's my sincere suggestion.  eliminate, for this particular venue, the restrictions on physically assaulting your competitor.  to make up for the decidedly mundane terrain you'll be competiting on, you need to add a Mad Max element to it.  Clubs, bats, knives nail guns.  something along those lines.  first one to bleed out loses.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 16, 2008)

skiadikt said:


> ... or until someone is injured. LMAO ...
> 
> looks like this thing is never gonna happen. greg wants a by-the-book bump competition and hs wants a no-holds-barred ski until you drop *chinese downhill.*



what the F is chinese downhill?


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 16, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> what the F is chinese downhill?



Point skis straight down hill. Go until bottom of hill, as fast as you can. Really fun if you can get the NASTAR guys to time it for you on a slow day...


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> has there actually ever been a ski-off?  has anyone taken you up on this scintillating offer



http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/just_plain_stupid/Ski_Off_Roof/#367


----------



## JerseyJoey (Dec 16, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> what the F is chinese downhill?



http://www.natives.co.uk/news/2001/0801/heli8.jpg


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Why don't you guys just whip it out with your rulers in hand and end this? :roll:
> 
> Boys..... :roll: :roll: :roll:



Here is a perfect ruler!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Do Kzone rules apply here on AZ?  Based on the other thread, that's a lot restrictions.


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, Chinese Downhill. It is only way.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Dec 16, 2008)

I would like to participate in this Asian skiing thing. Where do I sign up? Are GS turns mandatory? Will weapons be required? Is there full contact involved?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 16, 2008)

I love a good chinese downhill!


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> That's not a ski-off, that's a bump competition.....learn the difference.
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22057&hilit=ski+off+rules
> 
> ...


This is not K-zone. So one of the Sundown bump comps is *my *proposition for an AZ ski-off. It will be independently judged so it's a fair measure of skill. Surly, you're not intimidated by a little flat hill like Sundown, are you? I wouldn't imagine so considering you felt compelled to crack on the place on K-zone already. I was obviously joking about 2knees putting you up for the night, but I meant it when I said I'd cover your lift ticket.

Come on Highway Gnar, this is your chance to shine, and finally validate all the trash talking you've done on various sites for years. You will be able to school a whole bunch of AZers all at one time. This could be the shining moment in your skiing career so don't let the opportunity slip away. I would recommend waiting for the March comp on Gunbarrel because I'm sure Temptor would be too easy for you. Plus that will give all of us some more time to practice. God knows we're going to need it. The spring comp should also have plenty of video coverage so we will then all have footage of the phenom that is Highway Gnar to ogle over for years to come. Perhaps we can learn some things by watching your technique. At least you'd show us a level of skiing proficiency to aspire to.

Seriously, even if you just finish in the top 50% of the the AZers that compete, I'll give you props. It's just a friendly little competition. For real.

What say you?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I was obviously joking about 2knees putting you up for the night,



i thought you were serious.  Dee was ok with it, although she said the concept of a ski off was gayer then a bag of dicks.


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is not K-zone. So one of the Sundown bump comps is *my *proposition for an AZ ski-off. It will be independently judged so it's a fair measure of skill. Surly, you're not intimidated by a little flat hill like Sundown, are you? I wouldn't imagine so considering you felt compelled to crack on the place on K-zone already. I was obviously joking about 2knees putting you up for the night, but I meant it when I said I'd cover your lift ticket.
> 
> Come on Highway Gnar, this is your chance to shine, and finally validate all the trash talking you've done on various sites for years. You will be able to school a whole bunch of AZers all at one time. This could be the shining moment in your skiing career so don't let the opportunity slip away. I would recommend waiting for the March comp on Gunbarrel because I'm sure Temptor would be too easy for you. Plus that will give all of us some more time to practice. God knows we're going to need it. The spring comp should also have plenty of video coverage so we will then all have footage of the phenom that is Highway Gnar to ogle over for years to come. Perhaps we can learn some things by watching your technique. At least you'd show us a level of skiing proficiency to aspire to.
> 
> ...



party pooper ...


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> i thought you were serious.  Dee was ok with it, although she said the concept of a ski off was gayer then a bag of dicks.



I would never speak for you like that. Perhaps we can all pool some money and put Highway Gnar up for the night somewhere. I'll take the kid out for beers too.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

skiadikt said:


> party pooper ...



How so?


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> How so?



i want BLOOD! nail guns. c'mon ...


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is not K-zone. So one of the Sundown bump comps is *my *proposition for an AZ ski-off. It will be independently judged so it's a fair measure of skill. Surly, you're not intimidated by a little flat hill like Sundown, are you? I wouldn't imagine so considering you felt compelled to crack on the place on K-zone already. I was obviously joking about 2knees putting you up for the night, but I meant it when I said I'd cover your lift ticket.
> 
> Come on Highway Gnar, this is your chance to shine, and finally validate all the trash talking you've done on various sites for years. You will be able to school a whole bunch of AZers all at one time. This could be the shining moment in your skiing career so don't let the opportunity slip away. I would recommend waiting for the March comp on Gunbarrel because I'm sure Temptor would be too easy for you. Plus that will give all of us some more time to practice. God knows we're going to need it. The spring comp should also have plenty of video coverage so we will then all have footage of the phenom that is Highway Gnar to ogle over for years to come. Perhaps we can learn some things by watching your technique. At least you'd show us a level of skiing proficiency to aspire to.
> 
> ...



Sorry Greg.  You need to know what you are challenging people to.  A "SKI-OFF" is a ski-off, doesn't matter if it's in CT or VT or K-zone or TGR or A-zone.  The definition and the rules are the same and have been in place for quite some time now. 

A mogul comp is not a ski-off, and if I wanted to do a mogul comp, I could do the BMMC.

You challenged me to a ski-off, not a bump comp.  I'm still game, but I guess you're backing out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> You challenged me to a ski-off, not a bump comp.  I'm still game, but I guess you're backing out.



I have to agree with HighWay Star..not everybody spends 99 percent of their time on seeded bumps....in a true ski-off an all mountain skier will shine..not a one trick poney..


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Sorry Greg.  You need to know what you are challenging people to.  A "SKI-OFF" is a ski-off, doesn't matter if it's in CT or VT or K-zone or TGR or A-zone.  The definition and the rules are the same and have been in place for quite some time now.
> 
> A mogul comp is not a ski-off, and if I wanted to do a mogul comp, I could do the BMMC.
> 
> You challenged me to a ski-off, not a bump comp.  I'm still game, but I guess you're backing out.



Did you define "ski-off"? How do you judge that thing? It seems a little vague to me. I also don't like the whole injury component so I guess I am backing out then. You win.

So...let me officially challenge you to compete in one of the Sundown bump comps against us. What do you say?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Sorry Greg.  You need to know what you are challenging people to.  A "SKI-OFF" is a ski-off, doesn't matter if it's in CT or VT or K-zone or TGR or A-zone.  The definition and the rules are the same and have been in place for quite some time now.
> 
> A mogul comp is not a ski-off, and if I wanted to do a mogul comp, I could do the BMMC.
> 
> You challenged me to a ski-off, not a bump comp.  I'm still game, but I guess you're backing out.



can i take his place then?  I dont want to do it for any other reason then to say i actually took part in this one of a kind event.  

I'm dead serious.  But i do ask that we are allowed one weapon of choice.  i simply can not compete based on skill level alone for i would be sorely out matched.  I'm not talking about anything with deadly force.  something harmless, like a stun gun or a tazer.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I have to agree with HighWay Star..not everybody spends 99 percent of their time on seeded bumps....in a true ski-off an all mountain skier will shine..not a one trick poney..



Temptor is hardly skiing like a seeded bump course right now. Some gnarley deep troughs and big snowmaking whales. By watching someone try to style that short little stretch, I think you can get a feel for what somebody's skill level is.

I'll extend the offer to you too, GSS. Lift ticket is on me. Join us!

Feel the fun! Ski Sundown!  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Temptor is hardly skiing like a seeded bump course right now. Some gnarley deep troughs and big snowmaking whales. By watching someone try to style that short little stretch, I think you can get a feel for what somebody's skill level is.
> 
> I'll extend the offer to you too, GSS. Lift ticket is on me. Join us!
> 
> Feel the fun! Ski Sundown!  :lol:




Maybe sometime on my way to Vermont..would you go down to Blue mountain sometime???


----------



## hammer (Dec 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I have to agree with HighWay Star..not everybody spends 99 percent of their time on seeded bumps....in a true ski-off an all mountain skier will shine..not a one trick poney..


I don't agree...a true expert skier would/should have no problem with taking any of the CLITS on in the bumps...


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Maybe sometime on my way to Vermont..would you go down to Blue mountain sometime???



Probably not. At least a stop at Sundown is a nice way to break up the ride to _somewhere_...


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

hammer said:


> I don't agree...a true expert skier would/should have no problem with taking any of the CLITS on in the bumps...



Exactly.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I believe it stands for Connecticut Legit Intense Terrain Seekers.  It is a backhanded slap from highpeaksdrifter to a group of us CT skiers.  Apparently he is grumpy and doesn't like the fact that we have a great time skiing 600' feet of vert and shooting movies in the bumps.  We call him an ANUS.  Not sure what it sands for though...



I say who cares what other people think, you guys are having a blast on 600' vert and making the best of it. 

Many years from now you can look at those vids and they will bring you a smile of joy.... that's what its all about.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Did you define "ski-off"? How do you judge that thing? It seems a little vague to me. I also don't like the whole injury component so I guess I am backing out then. You win.
> 
> So...let me officially challenge you to compete in one of the Sundown bump comps against us. What do you say?




Again, right here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/44518-oh-snap-its-3.html#post363546

It's been defined and posted multiple times on K-zone, plus epicski and TGR.  If you are not aware by now.....

Winner is determined by:

"The opponents will switch back and forth until someone's overall superiority is determined,"

Obiviously, if you are injured and cannot continue, you lose.

I think that's pretty clear.  

(no, I am not coming down for a sundown mogul comp)


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> (no, I am not coming down for a sundown mogul comp)



Bummer. Why not? Do you suck at bumps?

Do you still offer official Highway Gnar clinics? Would you give us lowly skiers one at little Sundown? It would be a true honor to host you. Again, lift ticket is on me. For real.


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Winner is determined by:
> 
> "The opponents will switch back and forth until someone's overall superiority is determined,"


Isn't that awfully subjective? Who determines this?

I'm sorry but you boys are just being plain STUPID. Man up, grow a set, and stop this nonsense. Who gives a F? Really?

Can you say "overcompensating"?

Geez.... :roll:


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Why not?



Because that would be lame.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Isn't that awfully subjective? Who determines this?
> 
> I'm sorry but you boys are just being plain STUPID. Man up, grow a set, and stop this nonsense. Who gives a F? Really?
> 
> ...



i guess all this is true if people are being serious.

i couldnt be any further from serious if i tried.  I find this all most amusing.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Do you still offer official Highway Gnar clinics? Would you give us lowly skiers one at little Sundown? It would be a true honor to host you. Again, lift ticket is on me. For real.



It's actually "Skiing the Highway Way"....and since there is no gnar at sundown, I don't see how there could be a clinic there.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm sorry but you boys are just being plain STUPID. Man up, grow a set, and stop this nonsense. Who gives a F? Really?
> 
> Can you say "overcompensating"?
> 
> Geez.... :roll:



:uzi: Stay out of this, chick...















:razz: I think you're totally missing the tongue-in-cheek nature of this thread. At least that's the case with me.


----------



## hammer (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> It's actually "Skiing the Highway Way"....and since there is no gnar at sundown, I don't see how there could be a clinic there.


What's "Skiing the Highway Way"?  Fall down seven times, get up six?


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2008)

I think it's just a guy thing that women can't demystify... and don't want to. Carry on.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Because that would be lame.



Hmm. I beg to differ. The comp on Gunbarrel will be pretty legit. Come on. Wouldn't it be great to school every one of us? You would have bragging rights all over the intraweb.

I think the real reason is you know you would get you ass handed to you. :lol:



Highway Star said:


> It's actually "Skiing the Highway Way"....and since there is no gnar at sundown, I don't see how there could be a clinic there.



Couldn't you make an exception for us? Papoose is actually pretty gnarley. Canyon Run is totally legit. I scored a hip pointer once skiing the "woods" off that run. Oof! :blink:


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I think it's just a guy thing that women can't demystify... and don't want to. Carry on.



Please. Let us have _something_ mysterious. It's men that will never be able to figure woman out...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> :uzi:  chick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chick, tongue, and cheek all in the same post. Sweet.


----------



## icedtea (Dec 16, 2008)

my money is on highwaystar. anyone that proclaims themselves the leader of the CLITS most likely has one.

:???::???::roll:uke:

do it on OL if you like bumps.....

i am still waiting for an HS adventure tour.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

icedtea said:


> do it on OL if you like bumps.....



OL? Is that the steep groomer on Bear?


----------



## icedtea (Dec 16, 2008)

love to chew on those suckers!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

icedtea said:


> i am still waiting for an HS adventure tour.



if you take one, please post full report.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Name the day.  Has to be a weekend or holiday.  Over Chistmas holiday week is good.  I will come down for the day.
> 
> BRING IT ON!!!!!!





Highway Star said:


> That's not a ski-off, that's a bump competition.....learn the difference.
> 
> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22057&hilit=ski+off+rules
> 
> ...



I took another look at the rules. Sounds fun so I'm down. What day Christmas week?

Looks like we can do groups. Anyone else in?


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> a no holds barred chinese downhill at sundown.  thats not gonna raise the heart rate too much.
> 
> 
> HS, here's my sincere suggestion.  eliminate, for this particular venue, the restrictions on physically assaulting your competitor.  to make up for the decidedly mundane terrain you'll be competiting on, you need to add a Mad Max element to it.  Clubs, bats, knives nail guns.  something along those lines.  first one to bleed out loses.



nail guns are ok, but i;m sure the other items will result in meetings.  many many meetings.  i hate meetings.  can you guys please help me and resist stricking weapons and keep to projectiles.   thanks


----------



## prisnah (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd be willing to jump in on a team ski-off somewhere during christmas week, preferably somewhere with some kind of sustainable vert and decent trees. Could only lurk for so long after reading those rules......sounds like a freakin great time. Matter of fact, wouldn't mind testing out these rules this weekend at SR.


----------



## prisnah (Dec 16, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> nail guns are ok, but i;m sure the other items will result in meetings.  many many meetings.  i hate meetings.  can you guys please help me and resist stricking weapons and keep to projectiles.   thanks




Does your hatred of meetings apply to those of the safety variety as well?


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 16, 2008)

prisnah said:


> Does your hatred of meetings apply to those of the safety variety as well?



saftey of who?  Greg?  then yes  haha


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I took another look at the rules. Sounds fun so I'm down. What day Christmas week?
> 
> Looks like we can do groups. Anyone else in?



only if i get to be on highwaystars team.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> only if i get to be on highwaystars team.



Deal.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I took another look at the rules. Sounds fun so I'm down. What day Christmas week?
> 
> Looks like we can do groups. Anyone else in?



JerseyJoey is in. My 4 and 5 year olds would like to participate as well. We're at K for 11 days over the holidays. Let's do it there. What day?


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> JerseyJoey is in. My 4 and 5 year olds would like to participate as well. We're at K for 11 days over the holidays. Let's do it there. What day?



Sorry Joey. This is strictly a Sundown gnar event.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> nail guns are ok, but i;m sure the other items will result in meetings.  many many meetings.  i hate meetings.  can you guys please help me and resist stricking weapons and keep to projectiles.   thanks




how about nunchucks.  chicks dig guys with nunchuck skills.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sorry Joey. This is strictly a Sundown gnar event.



What's up with that dude? A ski off is a ski off. Why's it gotta be at Sundown? Why ya gotta be hatin' on the Mighty K?


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

JerseyJoey said:


> What's up with that dude? A ski off is a ski off. Why's it gotta be at Sundown? Why ya gotta be hatin' on the Mighty K?



Cuz the whole reason for this ski off is Highway Gnar's ragging on thy beloved Sundown.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cuz the whole reason for this ski off is Highway Gnar's ragging on thy beloved Sundown.



Gotcha. Didn't see that. Sorry. 

You now have my blessing. Go kick his gnar a$$ all over Connecticut. I've seen him ski. It won't take you long.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> how about nunchucks.  chicks dig guys with nunchuck skills.



please,  stricking weapons, even ones that make women swoon, result in my falling asleep at tables with co-workers.  it's bad.  like, drooling and snoring bad.  

projectiles are encouraged, but i am afraid there are forms needed for such things.  i'll be sure to put together the proper papers in time for this ski off.... which i agree with highway... totally different from a comp.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 16, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> please,  stricking weapons, even ones that make women swoon, result in my falling asleep at tables with co-workers.  it's bad.  like, drooling and snoring bad.
> 
> projectiles are encouraged, but i am afraid there are forms needed for such things.  i'll be sure to put together the proper papers in time for this ski off.... which i agree with highway... totally different from a comp.



May I suggest potato guns?

-w


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 16, 2008)

WJenness said:


> May I suggest potato guns?
> 
> -w



perfectly acceptable, and pretty much a "green" weapon, totally in right now.   it'll give marketing something to talk about.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 16, 2008)

WJenness said:


> May I suggest potato guns?
> 
> -w


 
Or perhaps a pumpkin chuckin cannon on skis that can be manned from the crowd! I believe compressed air is available.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 16, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> ...... i'll be sure to put together the proper papers in time for this ski off....



I don't think you know what you're getting your mountain into.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> I don't think you know what you're getting your mountain into.



So...what day?


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> I don't think you know what you're getting your mountain into.








i got this guy


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> I don't think you know what you're getting your mountain into.



oh god, please stop.

my sides hurt from laughing so hard.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> oh god, please stop.
> 
> my sides hurt from laughing so hard.


same here.  last night, my wife was asking me what the hell I was laughing at.  I was thinking to my self...."how do I explain this?"


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Or perhaps a pumpkin chuckin cannon on skis that can be manned from the crowd! I believe compressed air is available.



We ought to be able to make one hell of a cannon using the snowmaking system.  Good call! 8)


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Or perhaps a pumpkin chuckin cannon on skis that can be manned from the crowd! I believe compressed air is available.



how bout this beast.

betcha that would leave a mark.


----------



## icedtea (Dec 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> same here.  last night, my wife was asking me what the hell I was laughing at.  I was thinking to my self...."how do I explain this?"



ha, my girlfriend does the same thing. they think i am nuts cracking up in front of the computer.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi kids enjoy the ice storm? more on the way!!!
Hey does'nt Keven reside in the "Clit State"?


----------



## skiing is life (Dec 16, 2008)

damn i wish i was there. 

im dont know fully what a ski off is so could somebody tell me about it. also how do you go about judging one.

please make a video of this. i'd love to see the turnout.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 16, 2008)

i am 100 percent down for a ski off with highway star, in fact  i would be more than happy just skiing with highway star, sooooooooo

highway star name the mtn and the date, and i am sure we can get a crew together  i think it would be blast!!


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 16, 2008)

You can count me in on the Ski-Off you guys are talking about.  Just let me know when & where & I'll be there.  

As far as matching up on teams, I'll leave that to the team captains to choose which team I'll be on.  My personal preference would to be on the SNE Team (Greg, 2knees, CLITS, et. al.) but I'll ski for whomever drafts me.  I'm just a mercenary in that sense. :wink:


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Dec 17, 2008)

my balls are too big to bump ski so i dont!
but i will(if pushed hard enough).


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2008)

starter jackets rule! said:


> my balls are too big to bump ski so i dont!
> But i will(if pushed hard enough).



potd!


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 17, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> my balls are too big to bump ski so i dont!
> but i will(if pushed hard enough).


 
I'm surprised you could reach around to the keyboard to type that!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2008)

Bump in case HS didn't see he had some legitimate takers and they are letting him chose the hill and date.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 19, 2008)

c'mon hs, i need to plan my holiday schedule. put it up or shut up ...


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 19, 2008)

I will need to consult with my persoanl secretary and see when I am available.  If anything, it would be Friday after christmas.  But if it's good at Killington, there's no way I'm skiing Sundown.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> I will need to consult with my persoanl secretary and see when I am available.  If anything, it would be Friday after christmas.  But if it's good at Killington, there's no way I'm skiing Sundown.



So are you going to blow them off again?  You seem to be hesitating on this one.....


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2008)

time for a roll call.  

location TBD

Highwaystar
MrMagic
Madskier6
Greg


any other takers?


----------



## roark (Dec 19, 2008)

Will there be an "adventure clinic" following the ski-off?


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 19, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> I will need to consult with my persoanl secretary and see when I am available.  If anything, it would be Friday after christmas.  But if it's good at Killington, there's no way I'm skiing Sundown.



c'mon dude i already put in for a vacation day ...


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 19, 2008)

HS any updates?


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 19, 2008)

It all depends on the weather this week.  Will let you know in a few days.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> It all depends on the weather this week.  Will let you know in a few days.



I thought that weather didn't dictate those "mandatory GS turns???"  

Sounds like a:  







to me.


----------



## ski220 (Dec 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> time for a roll call.
> 
> location TBD
> 
> ...



SKI220 here.  If Greg buys me a ticket I'll throw down the guantlet and sub in for HWYSTR.  I love bumps too.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2008)

ski220 said:


> SKI220 here.  If Greg buys me a ticket I'll throw down the guantlet and sub in for HWYSTR.  I love bumps too.



sub in for highwaystar???

highwaystar is the only reason this thing needs to happen.

it would be like subbing in for Lex Luther.  there simply is no one to fill those evil shoes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> It all depends on the weather this week.  Will let you know in a few days.



Will there be any wagering???  I have 200 on the CLITS


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Name the day.  Has to be a weekend or holiday.  Over Chistmas holiday week is good.  I will come down for the day.
> 
> BRING IT ON!!!!!!



I'll be at thy beloved Sundown tomorrow and Monday afternoons. Which works better for you?


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll be at thy beloved Sundown tomorrow and Monday afternoons. Which works better for you?



Atta boy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

Hell yeah..whose taking bets???  I put tree-fiddy on the clits..


----------



## Madroch (Dec 27, 2008)

If HWS is coming to Sundown, let me know. I would love to watch.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess this thread quickly turned from a ski off to a wus off.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I guess this thread quickly turned from a ski off to a wus off.


there's a definite lack of "Oh snap....."  and the "it's ON" is pretty weak right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> there's a definite lack of "Oh snap....."  and the "it's ON" is pretty weak right now.



times 2


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 27, 2008)

is there something in the "rules for a ski-off" which explains how to deal with the skier who is challenged and pussies out? Does he get a custom user title pertaining to his level of wimpage?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow.  Guess he stood us all up again...


----------



## Geoff (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## 2knees (Dec 27, 2008)

was there ever more than a .005% chance of this ever happening?  not this one, or the one before, or the one before that and the one before that and the one........

he got what he wanted.  an 11 page, 125 reply thread about himself.


----------



## skiing is life (Dec 27, 2008)

what a disapointment :roll:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 28, 2008)

as is frequently the case with people like him, even the negative attention turns him on. What a wimp.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 28, 2008)

HighWayStar is a Whose..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> what a disapointment :roll:



Just imagine how his parents feel...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 29, 2008)

[





Greg said:


> K-zone



Maybe someone has to go over to Kzone and bump this thread showing HS backs out when he gets people that will actually have a ski-off with him and lets him chooses where.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 29, 2008)

Upon further consideration, I have no interest in skiing "Rundown"....


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's ok Highway Star, no explanation required. We've got you figured out as far as Sundown goes. just too chicken.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 29, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> It's ok Highway Star, no explanation required. We've got you figured out as far as Sundown goes. just too chicken.



No, I don't want to bother driving to CT to go skiing. Heck, I know people local to "Rundown" who won't even ski there and drive to Killington instaid.

If anyone wants a ski off at Killington, that could be arranged.


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> No, I don't want to bother driving to CT to go skiing. Heck, I know people local to "Rundown" who won't even ski there and drive to Killington instaid.
> 
> If anyone wants a ski off at Killington, that could be arranged.



The funny thing about the "Rundown" slam is it couldn't be further from the truth. Pound for pound, it's one of the best run ski areas I've been to. Oh well, Highway Gnar; would've been nice to ski with you. I would have bought you a few beers afterward too. Rest assured, when I'm in Vermont next, I won't be preoccupied with holding a ski off with you, but I'll let you know when I'm up there. How about you put all the online theatrics aside and just ski with me and my crew. Deal?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 29, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> No, I don't want to bother driving to CT to go skiing. Heck, I know people local to "Rundown" who won't even ski there and drive to Killington instaid.
> 
> If anyone wants a ski off at Killington, that could be arranged.




you know people who drive to killington to ski on a tuesday night???

there are people letting you pick the mountain in this thread.  dont back down.  MrMagic straight up said your choice of locale.  I'd bet jeff would be in that group too.  hell, i'd join that if YOU will man up and pick a hard locale and date.  this will be freakin great.  you can school all of us at once.  this stupidity must end somehow.

who am i kidding, i wouldnt participate in this shitshow if Jenna Jameson promised to blow me and buy me a pizza.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 30, 2008)

2knees said:


> who am i kidding, i wouldnt participate in this shitshow if Jenna Jameson promised to blow me and buy me a pizza.



How about Jessica Alba?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 30, 2008)

andyzee said:


> How about Jessica Alba?




lol, andy with the blast from the past.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 30, 2008)

Why do you guys want to ski with me so badly....?  Get a life.


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Why do you guys want to ski with me or whatever.....



Simple: To see if you would put up or shut up.

But in the scheme of life, I really don't care how you ski. I just thought it might be fun to ski with the infamous Highway Gnar. Personally, I applaud your passion for the sport and all things Killington despite the fact that you come across like a douche online much of the time.

That was a compliment by the way.

In reality, you're probably an okay dude.........or a complete psychopath. I guess I just wanted to see for myself. :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 30, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, andy with the blast from the past.




She got a purty mouth.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 30, 2008)

andyzee said:


> She got a purty mouth.


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2008)

:roll:
boys
:roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

HighWayStar where are you????


----------



## andyzee (Dec 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> HighWayStar where are you????



I hear he's been busy meeting with Killington honchos and helping them redesign Killingoton's trail and lift design.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I hear he's been busy meeting with Killington honchos and helping them redesign Killingoton's trail and lift design.


....and planning the Pico interconnect.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I hear he's been busy meeting with Killington honchos and helping them redesign Killingoton's trail and lift design.



really I know he has alot of pull at Killington..wow that's awesome..


----------



## 2knees (Dec 30, 2008)

This thread calls for some Brick!

















and a midget.  no thread is complete without a midget.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## skiing is life (Dec 30, 2008)

> and a midget. no thread is complete without a midget.



or an unexplained picture!






*oh yeah and highway star sucks


----------



## RENO (Dec 30, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Why do you guys want to ski with me so badly....?  Get a life.


Exactly. Why does anybody want to ski with this Douche Lips other than to shove him into a tree...:razz:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 30, 2008)

maybe he's afraif of ninjas....





either way....


----------



## 2knees (Dec 30, 2008)

skiing is life said:


>



most excellent work!



powbmps said:


>




The Monsters of Mock.  lol.


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 30, 2008)

how about you get a ride from the taxi spammer in the other thread?


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody who wants some ski off action at Killington this weekend, you know what to do.....


----------



## skiing is life (Apr 9, 2009)

oh i dunno.. i wouldnt want to embarrase myself in front of one of killingtons top 30 skiers. god my shame would be eternal


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

skiing is life said:


> oh i dunno.. i wouldnt want to embarrase myself in front of one of killingtons top 30 skiers. god my shame would be eternal



he was a wimpy wussy whose..no show..


----------

